# High Temp Cooking Gloves



## sqwib (Aug 26, 2010)

Anyone know where to get them I think they are silicone.

I don't like the 3 finger kind (mitts).

Some body on here had a pic and I believe it was fitted like a glove, someone photoshopped the image and put flames on it


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 26, 2010)

I just went out to Northern Tools and got a heavy duty pair of high temp welding gloves but they didn't have flames on them. But tomorrow I'll have them in some flames while smoking some sausages thou. Now they did have some heavy plastic stuff maybe silicone but they will work really good for pulling pork too. I think they are for chemical protection thou.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 27, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> I just went out to Northern Tools and got a heavy duty pair of high temp welding gloves but they didn't have flames on them. But tomorrow I'll have them in some flames while smoking some sausages thou. Now they did have some heavy plastic stuff maybe silicone but they will work really good for pulling pork too. I think they are for chemical protection thou.


If you mean the leather ones, I have a a pair also but get messy during a cook.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 27, 2010)

Heres what I use I've had them a couple years and they work great.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/pr...at-insulated-neoprene-gloves-size-extra-large


----------



## dick foster (Aug 27, 2010)

My wife just got me some from Amazon. Mr. Bar-B-Q Insulated Barbecue gloves. This link shows white but mine are black.

  About 18 bucks.

BTW these are only good for handling the food. Espeically greasy meat and such. If you want to handle metal parts like your fire basket etc. get yourself some Ove Gloves.


----------



## culpepersmoke (Oct 22, 2010)

I picked up a pair of these gloves and have been happy with them.

http://www.texasbbqrub.com/tools.htm


----------



## sqwib (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 25, 2010)

CulpeperSmoke said:


> I picked up a pair of these gloves and have been happy with them.
> 
> http://www.texasbbqrub.com/tools.htm


Thanks for the link - $11 and free shipping very cool


----------



## nwdave (Oct 25, 2010)

Ove gloves, I have a pair.  They're ok, kinda sorta.  Great for moving metal items, from oven to counter, etc.....BUT don't expect to hold onto the items too long.  Wouldn't certainly want to handle food products with them though.  Now those Texas BBQ offerings look like the answer for the handling of meat.


----------



## rsather (Oct 26, 2010)

I use the leather gloves from Man Cave, they work really well, may not work for the hottest of stuff, but I have no problem pulling anything out of the smoker with them.

Go to: http://www.mancaveryan.com/

Select BBQ Tools, then look for the Grilling Gloves


----------



## austinl (May 31, 2011)

I went down to the hardware store and bought some leather welders gloves.  I can pick up burning logs without feeling it and you have more functionality with the 5 fingers than those silly mitts.  I have had mine going on 5 years.


----------



## ecto1 (May 31, 2011)

These are the same gloves the sell on Texas BBQ Rub at a fraction of the cost.  I use them and they are great.


----------



## michael ark (May 31, 2011)

Thank for the hook up ECTO1 great find.


----------



## ecto1 (May 31, 2011)

michael ark said:


> Thank for the hook up ECTO1 great find.




Even with shipping it is over half the price you find them on BBQ websites they are the exact same gloves.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 1, 2011)

I like these but with shipping they're a bit pricey

Ansel


----------

